# Finally its my turn!!



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

Having droooled over everyones eps's for some time now and having got a decent price for my c50 i ordered my new eps and today it arrived (only 2 week delivery) and within a couple of hours not only had i built it but got the first ride in aswell! Probably nothing anyone hasn't seen already nearly standard issue eps,super record e.t.c. but i'm going to share anyway.Ride thoughts? where i noticed the differance was in sprinting and climbing the front end certainly is an improvement with incredible stiffness,descending also felt decidedly better and had excellent tracking in the corners.The rest of my build is cinelli ram and mavic ultimates which are also amazing (much better than boras!) oh and its a 50cm sloping.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

very NICE!!! I am thinking I should have gotten an EPS but I am stuck with a lowly Ext C!! I finally got all my parts and so the build process will begin in the next week. I first have to finish my wife's Titus Ti build. :O!!

I forgot to ask, why is the carbone ultimates better than the boras? And are we talking Bora 2s? I have always heard that the Boras were the best, all around wheels. Light enough, plenty stiff, excellent bearings, etc. How much are the ultimates and I assume they come only in tubulars?


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your comments.with regard to the wheels Boras are probably fine for continental roads but for irish roads which are pretty rough they are not.I had a pair and because they are hollow they are very noisy especially going over rough roads where you feel every chipping.the second time i used them i broke a spoke,the third time i used them a stone hit the sidewall and put a hole in the rim! after that they went on e-bay.The mavics are foam filled which deadens the sound and makes them more solid without adding weight also they are 40mm deep unlike boras and lightweights which is the perfect racing depth.The mavics are so solid i evan use them for training! so to surmise if your bike is going in a display case definately go with the boras but if like me you will use this bike as it was intended then its the ultimates,and no i don't work for mavic i'm just very passionate about them!


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

should have, could have...why i didn't think of mavic before jumping to Bora's??!!
Wheels look "clean" without the stickers; Cinelli seatpost makes a difference? It's cool how minor changes would mike the bike look so different.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Good choice with the CCU, although I'd prefer them with 3k weave or no weave at all. Not sure I really like the Cinelli bars/seatpost but makes a change to see something different, well done sir.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

You win...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry, I thought those were Lightwieght Ventoux at first look. Still nice though.


----------

